# emperor tetras, how amazing are they?



## Prometheus (Feb 24, 2011)

i keep looking at different fish profiles and such trying to see if i can find anything i want to add to my tank, and iv had some great help from ya'll with picking out potential new tank mates such as ember tetras and a honey gourami. well, i found a page about emperor tetras, and they look like the most beautiful tetras iv ever seen. i was just wondering about what ya'lls opinion of them are? concerns? are they truly plant safe? will they harm my black khuli loaches? that's a really important question. those khulis are the reason im not getting a spotted climbing perch, and i really want one of those guys. whatchya think? :fish:

also, how big do you think these guys get? and what kind of feeding program should i have to get them there? thanks! :biggrin::thumbsup::bounce:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They're one of the larger tetras, about 2" and relatively heavy-bodied. They also can be on the territorial and nippy side- but shouldn't bother Khulies at all. They MAY harrass the gourami, though?

What size is your tank?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> They're one of the larger tetras, about 2" and relatively heavy-bodied. They also can be on the territorial and nippy side- but shouldn't bother Khulies at all. They MAY harrass the gourami, though?
> 
> What size is your tank?


 
Even if they are kept in groups of 10+? I have 16 emperor tetras (kerri) type that are almost done with their 3 week quaranteen. I hear the kerri is not as aggressive and only reaches 1.4".


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, one of the reasons I'm asking about tank size is if the tank is big enough to keep a nice-sized group it should reduce the risk of problems with them.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Feed them some veggies too. They'll take a liking to your tender plants if you dont. Veggies are easily supplemented with flake spirulina but fresh spinach or lettuces work better. Not to the point of destruction but nip marks around the edges.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 24, 2011)

it's a 29 gallon. thought id get a school of 8. other inhabitants are 2 banjo catfish and 4 black khuli loaches. iv also got some eels but i can't say how long they will be with me. for one thing, the peacocks aren't eating very well. iv had them for about, umm, maybe 2 months? something like that. if i can't find a food that they will readily devour voraciously and start plumping up soon i think i might just give them away to a lfs, poor dears, i feel bad for them.

but ya, 29 gallon, two banjos, four black khuli loaches. just focus on that as far as my stocking goes. lightly planted, sand, driftwood. any other info you need to know about the tank feel free to ask.

P.S. i would actually like to get a bigger school than 8, but im not sure what's considered reasonable given the tank size, adult size of these tetras, ect. if i can have a bigger school please tell me


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

One of my favorite fish. They even had fry for me, without my even trying!
Mine never ate plants....and yes, up to 2". AWESOME fish. Now you have got me wanting more.


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 24, 2011)

they sound perfect. now if i can just find a pet store that has them or can order me some for a decent price. i thought i had found some earlier today but when i looked closer the tetras they had labeled as emperor tetras actually had an adipose fin, which true emperors do not. so it was one of those fake/similar species. goodness i hope i find what im looking for soon.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

The species that is most often referred to as the Emperor Tetra is Nematobrycon Palmeri. There is also the species Inpaichthys kerri which is sold under the common name Purple Emperor tetra, king tetra or regal/royal tetra. You are right that the N. Palmeri doesn't have an adipose fin and I. kerri does. I have had both species and from experience the N. Palmeri is more aggressive than the I. kerri species. Your best bet is to have at least a group of 8 to 10 to help curb some aggression. Try to get an equal amount of males to females. At one point in time Zid Zulander had some for sale on here for a very reasonable price. Good luck in your search as these are some very cool looking fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

My local Petsmart has Emperor Tetras for $1.00 right now. 
I'll have to check the fins.


----------

